# What happened to this alloy wheel?



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Hi, not sure this is the correct place but thought I'd ask as there are paint specialists here.

In your expert opinion, by only viewing this photo, can you categorically state what may have caused this damage?


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

Possibly acid based wheel cleaners over a period of time..


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

More likely to have been a cheapo wheel refurb to make them presentable on the forecourt. They don't even last a year before they turn like the one above.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

As above....I had a cheap repair done on one of the wheels of my old car (A4 Avant) thats what I looked like after a year of wear/tear and weekly cleaning....crap repair and paint lifts.

Get the wheel properly refurbished and you should be fine.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Crap powedercoating.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks like one of those £50 referbs!


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

Naff refurb I reckon.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Luckily not mine but a friends. Bought the car new and swears blind he's never had them refurbed. Can't believe for one minute the dealer had it refurbed rather than just swap for new one.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

How old is it?
What car?
Has he had it at any cheapy car washes? Maybe the urban myth about brick acid is true...


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Alfa Romeo Giulietta (NO JOKES PLEASE!)
About a year I think.
Yes, takes it to the Hand Wash emporium. Says he has taken all his cars there and no damage to them. 
I bet they've changed to a cheaper wheel cleaner AKA concrete cleaner.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

That certainly looks like a really bad refurb. And the paint/primer is jut flaking off due to it not being prepped properly. Also could be that where they have rubbed it down to bare alloy, no etch primer has been used on it, as that's an adhesion promoter for the primer.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Update: He says Alfa have agreed to refurb them. 
Lets see how long that lasts.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Wonder what kind of refurb they are gonna get ? If they've agreed I doubt that's the first set they've seen !


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks like it was painted over clear coat ?


----------

